# "Egyptian Beauty" Lace Wrap



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

It has been a very productive long weekend for me. Finished Wilshire shawl and posted last night :http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62467-1.html

Also hot off the needles this wrap for my friend Bruna. Perfect combination of interesting pattern (from Raverly - *not* free) and out of this world yarn (SweetGeorgia Cashsilk Lace)!!!

Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/nefertiti-wrap


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Sunsetknittimg,

You never cease to amaze me. Another beautiful creation. Gorgeous!!! ;0)


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous! I cant get over how quickly you are knitting up all these beautiful shawls and wraps!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Very interesting pattern. I wonder if the branched area is supposed to represent a ripple in the Nile.. Certainly a lot of concentration when making that back section. The green color is so soft and pale. What a wonderful piece. No idle hands in your house...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, I am so in awe'. I am just finished with my Ashton and think it look great, one day perhaps I can knit lace as wonderful as you do.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely! That is great yarn (must get some), I love that color. An intriguing pattern... Miriam Felton is one of my favorite designers. My first lace shawl was her free pattern Adamas.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, I love this shawl, well done


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you again, my dear friends, for the lovely comments and on-going support!!!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely lovely great work


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow!! absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I am just amazed at how fast you can knit these gorgeous works of art! You are an inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Very beautiful work.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow!!!!!! You've done a beautiful job on that shawl. The color is a lovely green. Thank you for sharing!!!!!!!! You are a fast knitter!

Thanks for the link to your other projects. I just looked at them all and I am even more impressed than ever!!! You are more than amazing!!! It was inspiring to see your beautiful Handiwork. Thank you so much!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow! Very intricate pattern. I think you have created an heirloom here. It is stunning and I love the soft green you chose.


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

you are amazing, you inspire every one with your lace shawl. wrap, and scarf .each one is beautiful this one looks very hard to follow. but not for you you are a gifted women


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! I love this one.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous,love the pattern and the shade of green.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Knit like an Egyptian. . . . . . . . 

(Did I just date myself?????)


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Stunning work you do. I wouldn't even attempt a shawl let alone two beautiful ones in such a short time. You are one clever girl.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

That is amazing! Such a beautiful pattern and the color is perfect. You do incredible work!


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

Can you knit a pattern like this while watching tv?
I usually pick simple things that don't take a lot of concentration, but am finding myself inspired by so many lace knitters on KP.
Marilyn :?:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a wonderful piece!


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Thou art the Goddess!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl. How long did it take to knit? xx


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That is a beautiful shawl. How long did it take to knit? xx


Thank you... It took about a week, but I ran out of yarn and had to wait almost 2 weeks for additional skein to arrive.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful work. One day I will attempt lace shawls- just haven't gotten up the nerve as of yet!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Scarlotta said:


> Can you knit a pattern like this while watching tv?
> I usually pick simple things that don't take a lot of concentration, but am finding myself inspired by so many lace knitters on KP.
> Marilyn :?:


I don't think you can watch TV while knitting lace... It requires a total concentration.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful, great job, I love it.


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh my! I LOVE this one! Such a pretty color!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

You have been busy! This is a lovely wrap.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

omgoodness...beautiful too!


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl on the forum and so intricate.You are very clever. And sadly you cant watch tv knitting lace, your eyes need to be on your work all the time. Lace is not something you want to undo!!


----------



## emotiveyarns (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow... I hope one day I can find the time and patience to knit something to intricate and beautiful as this. x


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely shawl and the color is really beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow,so beautiful..


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl, very interesting pattern!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

What a beautiful lace pattern. Very different from most of the ones I've seen.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

This is totally gorgeous!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> It has been a very productive long weekend for me. Finished Wilshire shawl and posted last night :http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62467-1.html
> 
> Also hot off the needles this wrap for my friend Bruna. Perfect combination of interesting pattern (from Raverly - *not* free) and out of this world yarn (SweetGeorgia Cashsilk Lace)!!!
> 
> ...


OMG you have been busy. You must be a really fast knitter. Of for the day that I could knit like you ladies. That is so beautiful.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow! That is one beautiful shawl. What a lucky friend.


----------

